
Guide to Computing: A visual history of computing 1945-1979 - etxm
https://www.docubyte.com/works/guide-to-computing/
======
etxm
These are really amazing. Took me about 5 minutes to notice the little expand
+ in the top right corner of each image.

Elliot 803 makes a great phone wallpaper.

